# Dr. Oz on Leaky Gut Syndrome



## Virgilaug (Nov 4, 2009)

Here is the link from Dr. Oz's website about Leaky Gut Syndrome which he talked about on his show this week.

http://www.doctoroz.com/videos/could-leaky-gut-be-troubling-you?page=4

Here is what the specialist recommended to do to treat leaky gut syndrome:

*REMOVE*

-Gluten

Dairy

Refined
sugars

Alcohol

-Nightshade foods (Eggplant, potato, tomato)

-NSAIDs

-Antacids

*REPLACE*

-Pickled or
Fermented foods that increase good bacteria

-Probiotics

*REPAIR*

-Omega 3
rich foods

-Glutamine
powder


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

Just a note, Leaky Gut and Leaky Gas are generally talking about two different things.

Leaky Gut is when the barrier between the gut and the blood stream isn't as firm as it should be.

Usually Leaky Gas is thought by most who have it to be some sort of issue with the barrier in the anus between the rectum and the air outside the body. So may be more of a gas incontinence issue (at least for some).

Leaky Gut usually is more systematic issues like aches and pains and fatigue (as well as some GI symptoms)rather than odor issues. The main symptom of Leaky Gas is odor problems.


----------

